# Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair! BACK!!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait I am so excited! The show is on the 21st but I will be there the 19th... 
I am showing my does Brook and Mazie and am leasing my leader's do Bitty

*Brook*









*Mazie*









*Bitty* (She is Brookies 1/2 sister!)








*Photo Property of Goldenbrook FArm*

Wish us luck!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

I hope you do well! 4-H shows are always so much fun! My 4-H show is on the 17th, but we bring the goats in on the 16th and then on the 19th we have a Tri-County show and then on the 22nd we have an open show. It definantly is show season!

You're does are gorgeous, don't be surprised if on of them goes missing. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Sounds like you will be busy! I have a show the next weekend! but I can't bring my girls  I am showing my leaders goats...
I do hope to get to a fair in Sept.. just hope my mom says yes. LOL!

LOL! Thanks! I'll watch them closely!  And if one goes missing I know the first person to ask! LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Beautiful girls! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Thanks!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Have fun! I know you will do well. :leap:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Pretty girls!  Have fun and good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

BTW, do I even have to remind you that we will be needing pictures when you get back?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Thanks guys!

LOL! Don't worry! I'll get TONS of pics! I told my sister that she will have to take LOTS of 'em while I'm in the ring


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Have fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Good luck....... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Thanks Pam! I just came in from clipping half of Brook.... I think my clippers are going to die on me before I am done! :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Your welcome... :thumb:

Oh no ...clippers don't fail me now....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

They are still alive!! LOL!

I got them both done! (well I have a little left on Mazie's legs but it's hot out and the clippers are getting HOT fast!) I'll post new pics of the 2 of them soon!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Gosh, I think you're ahead of me now! I still have two adults to shave and one doeling! :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL! I still have to clip Bit Of Heaven at the show!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL... have fun hahaah.

Note to self....

Change signature, you have 14 goats now. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

I hope she is good and doesn't make me look stupid! LOL!

Haha!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Just watch her scream like you are killing her while you are shaving her at the show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

I know! and I'll have ppl ask me WTH are you doing to that poor goat!?!? Then the'll tell me off or somting! :doh:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL, I would probaby pay to see that. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL! Gee thanks


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

:dance: LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

:laugh: LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

We... have major problems. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL!!! Ya think!?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Noo, I don't ever think... according to my mother. :wink: LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL! Mine say's the same LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Well if the show is anything like the ones I've taken my kids too.....every 5 minutes it sounds like a goat is being tortured...when it's just a clip job or someone trying to walk it to a pen or the ring lol Then they get in the ring and it's cough...hack....cough...hack....cough...hack... :hair: Our girls are typically okay in the ring, but they seemed to act up more because of the other goats acting like they are dying! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL! Glad my girls aren't the only ones who cough/hack the whole time we lead them LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

:ROFL: Now I feel a little better hahaha, some goats flip over in the ring, screaming like you are killing them. And that just might happen to me. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL! I have seen that happen! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

That happened to me today, with a 3month old. I jinxed myself. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Haha!!!! Nothing that we said above better not happen to me! LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

I'm putting the curse on you. :laugh: LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL! Thanks so much! LOL!

I am leaving tomorrow at noon


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Hey if it helps any... I'd rather deal with a fussy goat than a fussy kid! OMG...when my 5yo gets done showing she's soooo full of energy! She shows novice and then novice meat goat...well, they do showmanship, then they do ALL the market classes and there are always A LOT. Then if there is dairy they do dairy, then finally breeding boer classes.
Yeah so she has to wait through all that for her bro/sis to show their breeding does. Yesterday she was running around with her sidekick turning on the water and leaving it on, then they were trying to play hide and seek under the gooseneck trailers! Yeah I had my hands full! Finally they gave in and decided to play in the dirt with her buddies tractors lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Well I'm getting ready to heading out! Wish me luck!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Good luck and have fun! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Thanks! :hug:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Remember, this is the most important thing! Keep you eyes on the judge at all times! Stare at him like you are stalking him/her!! :ROFL: 
Who is yourshowmanship doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

LOL!

I am using Mazie... she was like a little angle.... never jumped up always stayed setup didn't have to fuss over her..... Now.... she is CRAZY! LOL! That just started the other day! LOL! :roll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> 
> I am using Mazie... she was like a little angle.... never jumped up always stayed setup didn't have to fuss over her..... Now.... she is CRAZY! LOL! That just started the other day! LOL! :roll:


LOL I totally understand! My oldest daughter's doe was great, and now she's like heck with this walking stuff!

Remember while your looking at the judge to SMILE and don't look bored. I've seen judges tell kids in some of the shows they've gone too that he chose this kid over that one because they were smiling and looked like they were having fun, and not bored.

If you get nervous with eye contact, look at their nose, then they'll still think you are looking them in the eye. My oldest daughter has huge issues with eye contact, so that's what I tell her to do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Leaving the 19th for my 4-H fair!*

Thanks HS!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I got home last night! We had a great show! Brook got 3rd, Mazie, got 1st.... She was the only one in her class! LOL! and Bitty (lease goat) got 1st, BU, CH, and BDIS! I got 7th in F&S, and got 1st in herd! 

I had a really fun time! I'll get pics up when I have a chance..


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Sklya ~ That is awesome!  Congratulations :hi5: I keep meaning to tell you that your goats are beautiful!!! :lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Aww thank you Chris! That means alot! :hug:

Here are some pics.. We only got F&S class pics it was so crazy going in and out of the breed classes (don't mind me in the pics... ) I also have a few random pics I will try to get up at some point too!
But here is me and Mazie








Me with the Ober I got switched to... She was really sweet! I want a big goat really bad now LOL!








And my ribbons. (They are not all firsts  )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!  

And look at those Obers teats! :shocked:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Congrats Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Mini Goat Lover!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And look at those Obers teats! :shocked:


Well teats only do make up 4 points on the scorecard. Sure they aren't the best, but it is mostly the rest of the udder that matters. :wink:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And look at those Obers teats!


I was just noticing those ~ I don't think I could get my hands around them to milk her. 

I love little Maize


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":qu7a5xdn]And look at those Obers teats!


I was just noticing those ~ I don't think I could get my hands around them to milk her. 

I love little Maize [/quote:qu7a5xdn]



VincekFarm said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


I was saying how big they were! I wanted to milk her so bad! LOL! I agree Chris! I don't think I could get my hands around them either! LOL!
And Thank you! Everyone there loved her cause she was so little LOL!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Did the VincekFarm jinx get you? :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG Mazie is adorable! And so little LOL I am used to boer/percentage boer's. At the last show we were at last week, there was a little goat, i don't know what it was, but it looked no bigger than Mazie and it was absolutely the most adorable goat I'd ever seen! 
There is something to be said about those lil goats....they really steal the ? and they know it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rosti said:


> Did the VincekFarm jinx get you? :ROFL:


LOL! Well Mazie was hopping and jumping all over! but she didn't flip herself over!



HoosierShadow said:


> OMG Mazie is adorable! And so little LOL I am used to boer/percentage boer's. At the last show we were at last week, there was a little goat, i don't know what it was, but it looked no bigger than Mazie and it was absolutely the most adorable goat I'd ever seen!
> There is something to be said about those lil goats....they really steal the ? and they know it!


Thank you!
There were two Boers there and they were SO big! I had never seen one other then pics! It was funny cause the girl with the bores got Mazie when we switched goats! :laugh: After we were talking and she was amazed when I told her she was only 5 months old! She is so little and so well behaved for being that young!


----------

